# Eddy Merckx Fuga Geopmetry



## dowlingjlm (Aug 18, 2005)

*Eddy Merckx Fuga Geometry* 

Does anyone one have a link or can provide the geometry details for a Merckx Fuga? In particular for a top tube length of 55 or 56 cm.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Tried Merckx by email, but will no result, so far.

Thanks

John


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Try Gita Sports*

Gita's their US distributor. I've emailed them in the past regarding information on out of production Merckx's and they've been exceptionally helpful.

http://www.gitabike.com/



dowlingjlm said:


> *Eddy Merckx Fuga Geometry*
> 
> Does anyone one have a link or can provide the geometry details for a Merckx Fuga? In particular for a top tube length of 55 or 56 cm.
> 
> ...


----------

